# Duyuru > Ekonomi >  Altın Rekorda

## ceydaaa

1366295450.jpgDarphane ve Damga Matbaası Genel Müdürü Sadettin Parmaksız, bugün teslim etmeleri gereken altın siparişlerini 22 Nisan Pazartesi vereceklerini bildirdi.

Parmaksız, yaptığı açıklamada, "normalde salı günleri sektörden gelen taleplere ilişkin siparişleri aldıklarını, perşembe günleri de bu siparişleri teslim ettiklerini" hatırlattı.

Yılbaşından bugüne kadar, bu şekilde çalışma sonucunda 34,5 ton Cumhuriyet altını teslim ettiklerini ifade eden Parmaksız, bunun 20,5 tonunun Cumhuriyet ziynet altını, 14 tonunun da Cumhuriyet sikke denilen (Ata) altınlarından oluştuğunu söyledi. Parmaksız, söz konusu 20,5 tonluk altının 8,4 tonunu çeyrek altınların oluşturduğunu kaydetti.

Genellikle bugüne kadar gelen bütün talepleri, eksiksiz teslim ettiklerini ifade eden Parmaksız, şöyle konuştu:

"Ayın 16'sı itibariyle bizde bekleyen hiçbir sipariş yok. Geçen hafta gelen siparişleri cuma günü itibariyle verdik. Ayın 16'sında yeni siparişleri aldık. 5,4 ton bizden Cumhuriyet altını talebi oldu. Bu talep bizim kapasitemizin kat ve kat üstünde. Biz bunu alacağız, işleyeceğiz, kendilerine geri vereceğiz."

----------

